# Gotta luv a storm ; > re discus



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, here we go:


last week, the two new red cover throwbacks spawned
this weekend, the pigeonblood and melon spawned
tonight, Joseph's dinner plate sized heckel (well, maybe not THAT big!!) that I always assumed was a male spawned with the Old Man standing guard....not doing anything in the fertilizing department, but guarding the eggs and blowing on them, until he decided that was too much work so he ate them all

And this is all happening in the same tank 

Yup, you just gotta luv a storm when it comes to discus


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

And rams... They have spawned in my Gimp tank, 30 other fish.. we'll see how long THAT lasts

I was wondering why I was being rewarded for my poor water changes on that tank... The storm..

No discus breeding for me... Yet....


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

"Yet" being the key word


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry for such a naive question, but are you guys joking about the storm or not? Do you seriously notice the weather having an effect on your fish spawning?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Without question. Yes, I'm very serious. Barometric pressure and all that.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh. Interesting. I guess it's probably not surprising, you're right about the barometric pressure, I'm sure they feel that. But I had never heard that. You made my day!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

And btw, congrats on the spawning! Maybe I should have started with that!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> And btw, congrats on the spawning! Maybe I should have started with that!


Thanks, but they've all been eaten  They were just practicing


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> You made my day!


Shelley hears that a lot, she doesn't get tired of it though. The bf suggested we could induce breeding if we could seal and then increase pressure in the tank I have 100's of baby pleco's a 50g with2 angels and about 50+fry, and he says no more tanks!! Seems 7 is is current limit

Shelley, have u had fry yet in the past? I thought I remembered u saying u had wrigglers at one point.

Then u could get more tanks too!!!

Is all this breeding in one tank or do u have pairs in their own digs?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Sorry for such a naive question, but are you guys joking about the storm or not? Do you seriously notice the weather having an effect on your fish spawning?


100% weather related........


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

ibenu said:


> Shelley hears that a lot, she doesn't get tired of it though. The bf suggested we could induce breeding if we could seal and then increase pressure in the tank I have 100's of baby pleco's a 50g with2 angels and about 50+fry, and he says no more tanks!! Seems 7 is is current limit
> 
> Shelley, have u had fry yet in the past? I thought I remembered u saying u had wrigglers at one point.
> 
> ...


Congrats on all the spawning!!!

Ibenu, you're lucky your BF reigns you in. Mine does not. In fact he encourages MTS and wants to get another one for a $600 flowerhorn!! Not sure where exactly he would put it though...


----------

